# My Otocinclus eats fish food!



## wakiyasi (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, topic says it all, he seems to really enjoy tropical flakes. Anyone else experience this? He also eats all types of algae I've encountered in my 10 gallon. I thought all they eat is the microscopic algae. Perhaps a survival tactic?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think I've ever seen that. Spinach, zuchinni, diatoms, GDA and GSA yes, but not regular flakes. Perhaps it just doesnt have enough natural food.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had one that I've seen do this. ...but only one!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not seen that before.

But a few of my otos like to watch Jersey Shore.

--Nikolay


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I have good experience with otos, have read about them eating flake before.

My best luck was having them eat diatoms and sinking algae wafers. I kept them in QT tank and fed wafers. They also like green algae that is wispy. Any hard green algae they do not eat as much.

Other than that, they are fairly picky about eating algae. However, I have about 5-9 in a 105g tank, along with a farlowella. got plants in tank planters. Before I added the algae crew, I had mostly diatoms. Some slime algae though was mixed in on one leaf, and they ate it. Possibly by accident. But this stuff is suppose to be not tasty, and possibly toxic, so I was surprised to see it gone. Was it the otos or farlowella? Farlowellas seem to enjoy the same type of algae as the otots. It was not a lot of slime algae tho, only a little mixed in. Probably ate it by accident.


----------

